# 410



## Mr.Outdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a 410 over and under on its way. And I was just wondering. What shell size and shot size? The 410 Shooters use on rabbits.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Enos, I've always used 3 inch #6 or #5 copper plated. I strictly use a 28 ga now days but I still use the same shot size #5 or 6 copper plated. 
I think I have a box of .410 in my dog box 3 inch #6 you can try them if you would like.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

We always used 3" #6's for Bunnies. They worked fine. With a .410, shot placement is key.


----------



## Mr.Outdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

reddog1 said:


> Enos, I've always used 3 inch #6 or #5 copper plated. I strictly use a 28 ga now days but I still use the same shot size #5 or 6 copper plated.
> I think I have a box of .410 in my dog box 3 inch #6 you can try them if you would like.


Thanks


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep,sixes are best. Seven and a half can put too many holes in a bunny shot at short range.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I used 4 shot when I used to hunt rabbits with my 4 10. Less holes in the rabbits.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

A .410 is an effective shotgun if you can account for its smaller payload. I always hunted with 6’s to insure decent penetration for the rounds that hit. 

if you take longer shots, 4’s will penetrate better, but your pattern will suffer. 

In a pinch I have used 7.5 skeet loads for rabbits, but at short range they created more holes, and at long range lacked penetration. 

Another idea is to pattern several different brands at your usual shooting distance and see how they perform in YOUR gun. Not all shells pattern with true same density or at the same area of impact.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Walmart has Federal 2 1/2 6s, 25ct for $6.97 and 3 inch 6s, 25ct for $9.97 best deal I have found for my .410 food.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

feedinggrounds said:


> Walmart has Federal 2 1/2 6s, 25ct for $6.97 and 3 inch 6s, 25ct for $9.97 best deal I have found for my .410 food.


 Those sound like good prices. Of course 20 gauge shell are usually even cheaper.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

hungryhollow said:


> Those sound like good prices. Of course 20 gauge shell are usually even cheaper.


I know, we shoot skeet with 20s for cost. I just got a couple .410s and was stocking up various ammo when I found those everyday prices at the local wallyworld.


----------

